# Animated gif question



## Harsky (Jul 31, 2008)

At the moment, I am using Virtualdub to cut out a section of a show and then used the file > save image sequence. Then I imported it into Imageready to turn it into an animated gif sequence. But even after resizing it to something smaller it still comes out at a bigger file size. Is there an option where instead of having every single frame, it can delete every other frame to save a little file space?


----------



## Killermech (Aug 1, 2008)

You'll have to manually cut out the frames in imageready. Like cutting out every 2, if it's still not enough then repeat and so on.

I suggest converting it directly to a gif first with presettings (like with a program as super as it's free and is able to convert to gif)
and then polish it with imageready. Cropping, cutting frames (won't be as many frames as when saving it raw 'save image sequence' depending on the settings you used,
so it won't be as much work).


----------



## DoubleD45 (Aug 1, 2008)

I made these using a program called Animagic:

* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








You can download it here

*Even though i made the moving .gif, The abe kirby sprite was made by Arxryl of oddworldforums.com

Its a great program, and easy to use, It might help you with your problam


----------



## DanTheManMS (Aug 7, 2008)

I've used Microsoft GIF Animator for quickly deleting every other frame to cut the animation's size in half.  It's not the easiest or most powerful GIF editor, but it does what I need it to do.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a program called Animation Shop 3.  It came with an old version of Paint Shop Pro......7 I believe.  I made my sig and avatar with it.


----------



## Bishang (Aug 7, 2008)

Imageready is great for animation, but it's a bit more complicated than Animation Shop. If you have Photoshop CS3 Extended, you can do animation directly into that program since Imageready isn't provided.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah. I had to go thru such a long amount of time to make mah animated GIF smoothly running with no frame skips.


----------

